# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Peixes, Corais, Invertebrados e Algas >  Asterinas e Alga Coralina

## Ricardo Vintém

Já tinha notado há um tempo que a alga coralina, embora se desenvolvesse muito bem na sump e nas bombas de circulação, demorava a aparecer em condições nas rochas, e ficava sempre cheia de manchas brancas com cerca de 0,5-1cm de diâmetro.

Pelo que li sobre as asterinas, fiquei desconfiado mas nunca lhes atribui realmente a culpa. Ontem resolvi caçá-las, e sempre que as retirava notava que no local onde estavam ficava uma mancha laranja bem visível, de descoloração da coralina:



Na seta superior vê-se a dita descoloração, na inferior esta a asterina depois de retirada.

Para comprovar, retirei todas as asterinas que encontrei (umas 30) e pus isoladas com uma rocha pequena (um seixo de 5cm)escrustada de alga coralina. Daqui a uns dias verei com está a rocha, e vou tirar fotos.

----------


## Ricardo Vintém

Após retirar as asterinas que vi no aquário, coloquei-as num copo com uma pedra coberta de alga coralina uniforme. Aqui está uma foto com as asterinas no fundo do copo para ter uma ideia da quantidade:



O copo ficou no refúgio coberto por uma rede e com uma powerhead fraquinha em cima.

Após 48h, retirei as asterinas que estavam em cima da pedra e eis os resultados:


No início a pedra estava completamente magenta, uniforme...dá para ver o desbaste que a coralina levou em 48h...infelizmente não tirei foto do início, mas daqui a mais 48h vou tirar nova foto para comparação.

Existem outras espécies de asterinas no aquário, que são castanhas, mas essas raramento as vejo passear em cima da coralina, e quando o fazem se forem retiradas não fica nenhuma mancha...

Amanhã ou depois ponho novas fotos para actualizar

----------


## João Castelo

Olá Ricardo,

Então na tua opinião as asterinas comem alga coralina?

um abraço,

JC

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

Ya as asterinas comem alga coralina sim.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Wow isto se chama uma infestação...lol
Nao vejo problema se estao comendo apenas alga coralina agora se virar para os corais ai ha problema.

----------


## João M Monteiro

Devo ter umas centenas, senão milhares de asterinas no meu aquário.
Não tenho grandes dúvidas que também comam alga coralina. Mas nomeio dessa alga, vai tanta da outra...

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> Devo ter umas centenas, senão milhares de asterinas no meu aquário...


... Já somos dois .....

Confesso que o facto de me ajudarem a manter os vidros laterais limpos, ao princípio até me agradou... mas agora são mesmo praga... e impedem que a RV fique coberta daquele tom que todos gostamos...

Existe algum meio natural de controle? ... nada que "pape" as "meninas" ?(não.. não estou a falar do Zézé Camarinha...)


Abraços

Ricardo

----------


## Ricardo Vintém

> Olá Ricardo,
> 
> Então na tua opinião as asterinas comem alga coralina?
> 
> um abraço,
> 
> JC


Obrigado a todos pelas respostas. A minha opinião é que há asterinas e asterinas...e penso na aquariofilia simplesmente não as conhecemos. Devem haver espécies que predam alga coralina e/ou coral, outras detrívoras, outras que tanto faz.

Acho que é incorrecto dizermos que as asterinas são seguras, ou que comem corais, ou que são uma praga. Depende das espécies...

No meu caso, desde cedo que suspeitava que me andavam a comer alga, porque apareciam áreas brancas nas rochas, embora as algas crescessem bem nas bombas de circulação, na coluna seca e em certas zonas que não tinham asterinas. Além disso, vi apenas 2 ou 3 asterinas no início, e agora são um batalhão delas...

Como controle biológico, pensei em por um _Hymenocera picta_, acho que teria comida para muito tempo, mas como tenho 3 ofiúros e 2 fromias não me pareceu boa idea...Então ando à caça delas com uma pinça cirúrgica de 30cm, e tenho apanhado as que pude. Todos os dias apanho mais umas que estão escondidas e junto à festa no copo  :SbSourire2:  

Quero ver a evolução desta pedra...hoje tiro nova foto (passadas 96h da introdução)

Num aquário maturado, com muita alga coralina, concordo com o joão, pois enquanto limpam alga coralina também limpam o resto; agora num aquário recente, como o meu, que ando a tentar que a coralina cubra as bombas e o vidro de trás, bem como algumas rochas mortas, é um praga. 

Por isso, há que catá-las  :Smile:

----------


## João M Monteiro

Ricardo,

A menos que tenhas uma praga de milhares de asterinas, não me parece que as possa "culpar" da falta de coralina.

Se o aquário estiver com um bom Kh, a coralina vai-se desenvolver para lá da capacidade das asterinas a comerem. Confesso que nunca me preocupei com as asterinas e tenho-as desde que montei o aquário (usei água natural). 

Nesse aspecto, o meu ouriço (diadema setosum) limpa muito mais coralina que as asterinas (também limpa muito mais de toda a outra alga), mas não tem possibilidade de acompanhar o crescimento da coralina.

Por isso, penso que se tiveres o aquário equilibrado, é uma questão de tempo até teres o efeito que pretendes.

Uma nota final: eu confesso não sou fanático por coralina. Tem algum efeito estético e de consolidação da rocha,sem dúvida, mas não procuro um tipo de aquário em que a coralina cubra tudo. Aliás, raspo-a do vidro de trás. Se as asterinas e o ouriço fizessem isso por mim, tinha muito menos trabalho.

----------


## Ricardo Vintém

Sim, concordo contigo em certa medida. Só que detesto as marcas brancas que as asterinas estão a deixar. Eu também não gosto de excesso de coralina, mas por enquanto, visto o meu aquário ser novo, queria estimular ao máximo o aparecimento da coralina.

Também é verdade que a minha alcalinidade anda um pouco por baixo, por volta dos 5-6dKH...mas na sump, iluminada com uma T8, a coralina está-se a desenvolver bem.

E o meu único coral duro, um "microfrag" de montipora, até está a crescer.

O que tenho receio é que a coralina cresça, seja predada pelas asterinas, e fique o "esqueleto branco" de carbonato de cálcio...que depois é recoberto por coralina, novamente predada e mais uma "camada" isolante...será que isso pode começar a impermeabilizar a rocha?

Por enquanto parece-me mais seguro retirar as asterinas...até porque da maneira como se reproduzem não me parece difícil que as que fiquem voltem a alastar. MAs aí já terei o aquário mais "rosadinho"  :Smile:

----------


## João M Monteiro

> O que tenho receio é que a coralina cresça, seja predada pelas asterinas, e fique o "esqueleto branco" de carbonato de cálcio...que depois é recoberto por coralina, novamente predada e mais uma "camada" isolante...será que isso pode começar a impermeabilizar a rocha?


Por este prisma, a própria coralina impermeabilizaria a rocha.Não me parece problemático
Mas é conveniente dar-lhe uns jactos de pressão de quando em vez (com uma powerhead) para levantar os detritos que se vão acumulando

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Acho que é incorrecto dizermos que as asterinas são seguras, ou que comem corais, ou que são uma praga. Depende das espécies...


Elas sao seguras desde que haja comida quando ela faltar ai pode haver problema. O mesmo podemos dizer de caranguejos como o Mithraculs sculptus ou ate Polychaetes.

----------


## Constantino Filho

Interessante a observação do Ricardo com relação das asterinas.
Tenho centenas delas em meus aquários e nunca percebi que detonavam algas coralíneas.
Sempre soube que a presença delas significava estabilidade no aquário e certeza que as algas verdes dos vidros seriam detonadas.
Vou procurar saber a opinião dos IP´s a respeito e depois coloca a posição do grupo aqui.

----------


## Ricardo Vintém

> Elas sao seguras desde que haja comida quando ela faltar ai pode haver problema. O mesmo podemos dizer de caranguejos como o Mithraculs sculptus ou ate Polychaetes.


Mas até tenho dado bastante comida, pelo menos penso que sim; embora use essencialmente granulado e os peixes comem tudo, e o que não écomido pelos peixes acaba por ser pelos camarões (são uns ladrões, aqueles bichos  :Wink:  ). Por vezes dou comida mais "liquefeita", como misturas de lulas, gambas e mexilhões com ciyclop-eeze.

E apesar dos vidros terem algumas algas (vou limpando de 3 em 3 dias), nunca lá vejo asterinas...

Hoje vou fotografar a rocha novamente...sei que ela tem estado minada com as asterinas que lá pus, mas também não tiveram muita opção...ou a rochazita ou o vidro do copo  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Ricardo Vintém

Nova evolução...aqui vão 2 fotos, uma com a rocha infestada e a outra após retirar as asterinas.

Foram fotografadas após 96h de infestação.

----------


## João Castelo

Poxa.

É uma limpeza geral.

Eu tenho asterinas castanhas desde há +- 1 ano , não digo que não " ratem " a alga coralina mas ainda não deixaram de ser uma duzia delas.

Pelo que penso existem vários tipos de asterinas. Estas pelo que vejo são verdes.

Há quanto tempo vês asterinas no teu aqua?

Um abraço e obrigado pela partilha de experiencias.

JC

----------


## Ricardo Vintém

Tenho asterinas desde o princípio...há cerca de 6 meses.

Por acaso tambem tenho umas 3 ou 4 asterinas castanhas no aquário, são maiores (uns 2cm) e andam por todo o lado. E não deixam marcas na alga coralina da rocha...

Estas cinzentas têm vindo a proliferar, até que levaram este desbaste e só restam algumas que tenho tentado apanhar aos poucos...

----------


## Ricardo Vintém

Aqui fica uma foto final, tirada ontem, uma semana depois da colocação.



Outra coisa curiosa que me apercebi ao retirar as últimas asterinas do aquário é que a mancha alaranjada que fica onde estavam tem uma fluorescência laranja com as luzes actínicas, que desaparece passado pouco tempo. Alguém faz ideia do que pode ser??

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Conversando com o Ricardo Miozzo, tivemos uma longa discussão acerca destas.

No final, concluimos que estas estrelinhas são necessárias para a limpeza de algas filamentosas tanto nas rochas como no vidro. 
Agora nunca notei nada a respeito de coralineas sendo atacadas por elas.
Realmente interessante!

----------


## Ricardo Vintém

Olá Rinaldo.
Eu estou convencido é que existem várias espécias, umas boas para o nosso aquário, outras nem por isso. 

Estas devem ser todas da mesma espécie, provavelmente oriundas de um ou dois exemplares iniciais,  espécie essa que come ou preda na coralina. 

Contudo, tenho mais algumas asterinas, nitidamente diferentes - maiores, de cor acastanhada e estrutura menos rígida - que nunca as vi na coralina, apenas de passagem, e essas estou convencido que são benéficas!

Penso que faria falta para a aquariofilia seria a classificação em espécie e melhor conhecimento deste grupo de seres, ao invés de incluírmos todos no "saco das asterinas".

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Boas Ricardo, estava navegando pela internet e me deparei com um site muito interessante.

Para já está o link: http://images.google.com.br/imgres?i...pt-BR%26sa%3DN

Em especial, observar harlequin shrimp.

----------


## Ricardo Vintém

Rinaldo,

Sobre o harlequim shrimp, pelo que tenho lido pode ser um hipótese para dizimar as asterinas, mas penso que iria dizimar as "más" e as "boas", já para não falar nos ofiúros e principalmente na minhas duas _Fromia milleporella_...

E penso que não há certezas se ele de facto preda as asterinas ou se serão só equinodermes maiores...


(edit: link funciona bem, botão do rato é que  não  :Smile:  )

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas Ricardo O link nao tem problema algum abre bem :SbOk:

----------


## Ricardo Vintém

Pois abre...  :yb665:   :Vitoria:

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Por aqui o link abre sim.

Realmente teriamos este problema de dizimação de espécies boas e más. 
Mas para já é uma opção para quem não quer mais estrelinhas em vossos reefs.

----------


## João M Monteiro

O problema desse camarão é a sua alimentação exclusiva. 
Havendo uma redução drástica de estrelas para comer, ele acaba por morrer à fome. 
E basta que sobrem umas quantas (ou uns pedaços) para poderem voltar em força.

Eu confesso que não vejo problemas de maior nas asterinas. Penso que são mais benéficas que prejudiciais para os nossos aquário, mas...

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Eu tenho duas ou três no refúgio do aquário de moles mas nunca se tornaram praga nem notei que consumissem coralina.

Trata-se de uma espécie cor de pérola com pequenos pontos laranja desmaiado.

Por acaso no aquário grande (onde não há asterinas) tenho uma alga roxa muitíssimo chata que se desenvolve em pontos de grande agitação e muito me agradaria se as asterinas a comessem.

A alternativa obvia é arranjar um ouriço. Procurando não desvirtuar o tópico,  quais as espécies mais reef safe?

----------


## João M Monteiro

Mespilla globulus e diadema setosum - mas atenção, todos comem alguma coralina...

----------


## Nuno R Santos

Descobri este tópico e acontece que estou com uma PRAGA de asterinas... são as centenas senão milhares.

Mesmo comigo constantemente a retirar do vidro as "pazadas"...

E SIM, limpam coralina. Todas as minhas manchas de coralina a crescer no vidro ficaram brancas, coincidencia ou não, 3 montiporas que tinha saudaveis morreram e estão cobertas de asterinas....

Solução??

----------


## Miguel L. Jeronimo

> Mespilla globulus e diadema setosum - mas atenção, todos comem alguma coralina...


Boas, a todos.

Peço desculpa pelo off , mas quanto aos ouriços, e preciso ter bastante cuidado, pois quande se acabar a alga coralina, eles podem atacar, os corais duros(como foi o meu caso)

Quanto as asterinas, tenho 4 ou 5 da nossa costa, e nao noto nada de significante, na alga coralina.

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Nuno

Eu estou também com uma bela praga de asterinas no meu aquário, fruto de uma epóca de total desleixo com o aquário.

A resolução do problema não passa nem pelos camarões harlequim nem outro predador, pelo menos quando a praga já assume uma dimensão razoável.

Só existem 2 formas de resolver o problema:
1 - Todos os dias (sem excepção) perder uma hora ou mais a apanha-las do aquário, quer seja do vidro á mão, quer seja da rocha com uma pinça.

2 - Mudares toda a rocha viva do aquário, e retirar todas as que encontres no vidro e areão.

Eu por agora optei pela primeira. Limparam-me toda a coralina e existe uma espécie que ataca 1 tipo especifico de poccilopora. São os unicos estragos, alem da parte estética.

Cps
Gil

----------


## Nuno R Santos

Dou frags de asterinas!! :P

Agora a sério... além de me comerem a coralina, fizeram o favor de me matar as minhas queridas montiporas...  :Frown:

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Tenho tido alguns problemas com Asterinas, ando com algumas dúvidas se estão a atacar os corais ou não, mas a verdade é que reparei ontem que tenho aqui uma acropora que numa das zonas da base esta branca, e nessa zona estavam cerca de 2 asterinas. Pronto tirando essas 2 tenho poucas 500000000000 de asterinas que goastava de me ver livres delas. Então acham mesmo que o Harlequin Shrimp não é a solução?? Ainda por cima tenho 4 ofiuros! Não havera nenhum dos wrasse que goste desse tipo de marisco??

HELP PLEASE!!!

Realmente antes não me incomodavam, mas agora começa a ser demais, são mesmo muitas, então quando a luz apaga é que é.
Vou é começar a fazer como o Gil, tirar a unha antes que seja tarde  :yb663: .

abraço

----------


## Hugo Miguel Santos

Boas Carlos,

Também estou/estive com a situação fora de controlo... inclusivamente uma pocillopora começou a ser comida pela base devido a esta praga  :Icon Cry:  

A solução que adoptei durante cerca de 2 semanas foi retirar todas as asterinas que encontrava no vidro... até ver que era uma causa perdida, pois tinha as dezenas também nas rochas. Acabei por desistir!!!

Até que tive a sorte de arranjar um Harlequin (obrigado Bubbles)  :Vitoria:  e a praga começou a ser controlada. Não sei se este meu camarão tem um apetite fora de série, mas sempre que o vejo está a petiscar.  :Coradoeolhos:  

Acho que qualquer dia tenho de recolher asterinas de outros aquarios  :SbSourire2:  

Cumprimentos,
Hugo Santos

----------


## Gil Miguel

Os Harlequim podem ajudar ao controlo da praga se esta não fôr massiva.

Se já forem mesmo muitas.. a velocidade a que elas se reproduzem é bem superior ás que o camarão consegue comer.

Pelo que li, um camarão adulto consegue comer á volta de uma dezena de asterinas por dia.

O melhor é continuar a remoção das mesmas manualmente, para complementar o trabalho do camarão.

E sim.. sem qualquer duvida.. comem alga coralina e tudo o que seja Pocciloporas, tambem consomem.

Outros corais.. não tive qualquer problema.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Alguém sabe que lojas têm o abençoado camarão?

Eu já há mt que desisti de as apanhar no vidro, são mais que muitas....

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Viva,

Por hoje chega!!!!!Durante 2 sessões de +- 1h cada, sairam cerca de 130 asterinas do aquário, bem se é como o Gil diz, só hoje fiz 10 dias de trabalhos do harlequim shrimp. 
A equipa de limpeza das Asterinas vai continuar amanhã com a sua jornada de caça as aterinas, mas amanhã vai ser na hora em que as luzes começam a apagar, é quando elas começam a aparecer em força.
Vamos ver o resultado

cps

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Pessoal,

Aqui está mais um vítima desta praga... na última semana tive a percepção clara, o sistema está com uma praga de asterinas do diabo... não sei a densidade populacional mas suspeito que esteja na ordem das centenas, se não milhares mesmo...

Notei uma perda de coralina generalizada na rocha viva... não sei se exclusivamente das asterinas se também devido a uma queda nos valores de kH e Ca recentemente...

Agora em termos de solução... além de catá-las uma a uma com pinça ou aspirar com tubo... e dos camarões Picta... há ouriços que as comem? (li algures num fórum sobre o diadema (acho que não, pois tenho um e nada...) e outro ouriço "mespilina"?
No caso do Picta, como tenho uma estrela sand-sifter (astropecten), iria dar cabo dela também não?
E em termos de armadilhas, tipo colocar pedaços de rocha viva recheadinha de coralina ou com alimento tipo algas nori, e retirar todos os dias para limpeza, resultaria?

Alguém tem algum "Picta" a passar fome e que queira passar uns dias num "harém de asterinas"?  :SbSourire2: 

Pensava que as aiptasias era o piorio... mas agora com as asterinas isto ainda é tão mau ou pior... chiça...  :Admirado:

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Boas Pessoal,
> 
> Aqui está mais um vítima desta praga... na última semana tive a percepção clara, o sistema está com uma praga de asterinas do diabo... não sei a densidade populacional mas suspeito que esteja na ordem das centenas, se não milhares mesmo...
> 
> Notei uma perda de coralina generalizada na rocha viva... não sei se exclusivamente das asterinas se também devido a uma queda nos valores de kH e Ca recentemente...
> 
> Agora em termos de solução... além de catá-las uma a uma com pinça ou aspirar com tubo... e dos camarões Picta... há ouriços que as comem? (li algures num fórum sobre o diadema (acho que não, pois tenho um e nada...) e outro ouriço "mespilina"?
> No caso do Picta, como tenho uma estrela sand-sifter (astropecten), iria dar cabo dela também não?
> E em termos de armadilhas, tipo colocar pedaços de rocha viva recheadinha de coralina ou com alimento tipo algas nori, e retirar todos os dias para limpeza, resultaria?
> ...


 :Olá:  Artur

10 minutos com o meu aparelho high-tech (uma vara de cana da ìndia,com um electrodo de inox afiado) e não há asterinas que resistam...e chega a todo o lado.

[IMG][/IMG]

Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> 10 minutos com o meu aparelho high-tech (uma vara de cana da ìndia,com um electrodo de inox afiado) e não há asterinas que resistam...e chega a todo o lado.
> 
> [IMG][/IMG]


Boas Jorge,

Muito interessante o aparelho. Já agora em relação ao funcionamento, o eléctrodo está ligado a uma fonte de corrente tipo pilha/bateria? As asterinas são basicamente neutralizadas pela corrente?  :SbOk3:

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Boas Jorge,
> 
> Muito interessante o aparelho. Já agora em relação ao funcionamento, o eléctrodo está ligado a uma fonte de corrente tipo pilha/bateria? As asterinas são basicamente neutralizadas pela corrente?


 :Olá:  Artur

Com o dito aparelho,posso garantir-te,que contam-se pelos dedos de uma mão,aquelas que aparecem e tiro diáriamente do meu sistema (e já tive uma praga)...em suma...super controladas.
Quanto à tua questão (depois não digam que sou arrogante)...assobio e elas ficam presas na ponta  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: .
Agora mais a sério e no benefício da dúvida de estares a gozar com a minha cara...è só espetá-las pelo centro,tenham o tamanho que tiverem.
Como tudo na vida,nada se faz sem trabalho...no nosso hobby em particular,quando nos confrontamos com determinadas situações,em que não há high-techs que nos valham.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Agora mais a sério e no benefício da dúvida de estares a gozar com a minha cara...è só espetá-las pelo centro,tenham o tamanho que tiverem.


hehehe  :SbSourire2:  por momentos pensei que fosse algo tipo choque eléctrico, do género que agora está a aparecer um aparelho para fritar aiptásias  :SbOk3: 

O método consiste em espetar a asterina e deixá-la lá, esmagada, ou espetar a asterina e retirá-la? E já agora, o tal "electrodo" é igual aqueles que vêm nos ferros de soldar? 

Obrigado pelas dicas  :SbOk3:

----------


## Jorge Neves

> hehehe  por momentos pensei que fosse algo tipo choque eléctrico, do género que agora está a aparecer um aparelho para fritar aiptásias 
> 
> O método consiste em espetar a asterina e deixá-la lá, esmagada, ou espetar a asterina e retirá-la? E já agora, o tal "electrodo" é igual aqueles que vêm nos ferros de soldar? 
> 
> Obrigado pelas dicas


 :Olá: Artur

È só espetar e retirará-las.
Também calculei que a tua confusão tivesse a ver com o dito sistema que apareceu num artigo do forum.
O elétrodo è um vulgar elétrodo de soldadura de 3mm,descascado,limpo e bem afiado,no ãnglo que vez na foto,afim de que consigas chegar a todos os lados,por cima,por baixo,de lado,etc. 
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------

